# Parker Boats



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Just wanted to know if there was anyone out there that currently owns a Parker or in the past. looking into a 25' Deep Vee Walkaround. Will use for bay only. Looking for something that is trailerable but will spend most of its time in a slip. also needs to be able to sleep 2. any other boats that you all recommend would be helpfull. were only looking for new boats.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Brien,*

The Parkers are very nice boats. As are Gradeys, Pro Lines and Evans. There are many others in the class your looking for too. The best advice anyone could give you is go out and do hands on tests. It's hard to tell someone what kind of boat to get. When you get on the one the suits your wants and needs you'll know.

The other thing that is very important with a new boat is service! What ever dealer you buy from check into their service history. Ask other buyers that may be around the showroom and service center. It's a real bummer to have a new boat with a problem, only to find out it will take six weeks to have her fixed. Thats all about service and a bad dealer can screw up your whole fishing season fast.  Hope this helps you out my friend and goodluck! .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

your price range will pretty well determine what boat to buy. If you can wait for the winter boat shows. you can make some pretty good deals. If you're really interested in the Parkers I suggest you visit Tri State Marine in Deale, Md.

I have a 25' ProLine walkaround w/ cuddy. The 2005 new lists for $68,000. You can buy it used for $48,000. That's a $20K difference. Sure you want to buy new?

Hope you've done your homework because on top of the cost of the boat which will probably be financed be prepared to fork out in cold cash another $4K to $6K for registration fees, slip fees, insurance, boat license fees and a host of others. This is before your boat even gets wet. Take is for someone who knows first hand. Good luck.

Catman.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You might want to check this Carolina out!*

She's fully rigged and ready to fish. Gonna be hard to beat for the money. .....Tightlines

1994 Carolina Classic 25
454 cu Engine
Furuno 16 mile radar
Sitex ff Color
Northstar 951 GPS
2 VHF Radios
Raw and Fresh water washdowns
Electric head
Large fish box
Rocket launchers
A total of 19 rod holders
Spreader lights
Hardtop with enclosures
Lee outriggers
$ 38,500 for Board members
Also has a on board battery charger and a triple axle aluminum I beam trailer.
Also, the cabin sleeps two, remote spotlight and plenty of rod storage in the cabin. 


540-775-4318 home 540-653-8726 after 4 pm

Mushy


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

hmmmm that is pretty nice! I am half tempted.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> hmmmm that is pretty nice! I am half tempted.


Do it man. You can keep her at my marina and I'll keep an eye on it.   

Catman.


----------

